# teich planung und umsetzung



## anfänger (31. Mai 2009)

hallo an alle
nun auf den guten rad einiger mitklider hier hab ich mich entschlosen meinen übernomenen teich (loch) zu vergrösern und neu anzulegen !!
so sols werden was hält ihr davon und wie tief solten die stufen sein ??
un wieviel pflanzen und was für pflanzen solte ich einsätzen um keinen filter mehr zu brauchen net währe ne kosten schätzung für die pflanzen 
die tiefste stelle sol ca 1,2-1,5m werden insgesamt soll er 5-6m lang und 3-4m breit werden (ames spaar buch  )
lg james


----------



## Frank (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: anfänger hat grünes wasser*

Oval?  Ok ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich find es eher ein bisschen langweilig. 

Wie ich weiter vorne schon sagte, am besten machst du ein Übersichtsfoto vom Garten, lädst es hier hoch und dann können wir unsere Vorschläge besser einbringen.

Zu den verschiedenen Pflanzzonen:
Eine von 0 - 20 möglichst groß, da die meisten Uferpflanzen sich in dieser Tiefe am wohlsten fühlen. 
Dann 20 - 40, nicht ganz so groß - so viele Pflanzen gibt es dafür schon nicht mehr.
Dann vllt. noch ein oder zwei Stellen von 60 oder 80 cm für Seerosen.
Der Rest 1,2 bis 1,5 wie du schon geschrieben hast. Eine möglichst große Grundfläche ist wichtig, damit deine Fische im Winter noch genug Raum zur Verfügung haben, auch wenn der Teich mal zugefroren ist.
Außerdem ist es auch im Sommer gut, der Teich heizt sich nicht so schnell auf. 
Alle Zonen ziemlich flach gehalten, damit das Substrat (am besten Sand-Lehmgemisch) auch hält und nicht in die Tiefen des Teiches verschwindet. 

Über die Anzahl der Pflanzen und das "nicht sehen können" deiner Fische ... da mach dir mal keine Sorgen.
Du wirst sie mit Sicherheit sehen können, weil du bei vielen Pflanzen ja klares Wasser haben wirst. 
Bei zu wenig Pflanzen verhält es sich genau umgekehrt, das Ergebnis - grünes Wasser - siehst du jetzt in deinem kleinen Teich. 

Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken gemacht, ob du die Pumpe wirklich in den Teich setzen möchtest, oder die Anlage vllt. doch als Schwerkraftsystem betreiben willst?
Den Unterschied und die Vor- und Nachteile zwischen Schwerkraft und gepumpten System kannst du hier nachlesen. 

Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass du schon alles vom Basiswissen gelesen hast?? 
Ich meine nur, weil du erst seit gestern angemeldet bist und man in dieser Zeit unmöglich alles gelesen und vor allen Dingen verstanden haben kann.
Im laufe des bestehens unseres Forums ist einiges an Fachkundigen Beiträgen zusammengetragen worden.


----------



## anfänger (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

ales gelesen habe ich noch lange nicht und noch lange nicht alles verstanden aber ich bin soldat un die nägste woche nur in der kaserne da werde ich nach dienst schlus viel zeit haben  
kleich zum anfang mal paar fragen :
stufen übergenge senkrecht oder leicht angeschrägt ?
filter wie gross und welche art für mein vorhaben ?
bcw überhaubt filter??
folie oder flüsigfolie ??-->bei flüsigfolie direkt aufs erdreich oder betoniern??
danke lg james


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,

Flüssigfolie direkt auf's Erdreich wird nichts. Und wenn Du Dir sorgen um Dein Sparbuch machst, dann vergiß das. 

Anständige Folie und dazu ein zur Bodenbeschaffenheit passendes Vlies. Je steiniger oder mit Wurzeln durchzogen der Boden, desto dicker das Vlies.


----------



## anfänger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

ok also folie !!
denke das mit dem anlegen des teiches bekomm ich denk ich hin hier im forum stet ja fast ales was man wisen mus 
zur not kan ich ja fragen !!
nun aber zu meiner gösten sorge dem filter !!
hab schon einiges gelesen !!
also ich denke ein schwerkraft filter fält bei mir aus -->platz höhe zur wasser oberfläche im teich eca. 
brauch ich überhaubt einen filter ??
wie stark mus der teich bepflanzt sein(ca in % bitte) mir ist jetzt klar je mehr desto beser doch bitte ein anhalts punkt oder ein minimum das ich gegebenenfals kein filter brauche 
lg james


----------



## anfänger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

so soll er werden !!
bitte beurteilen!!
lg james


----------



## koiundteich (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,
für die Anzahl von Abstufungen ist der Teich zu klein. In dem Teich wird sich kein Fisch wohlfühlen, bittte entscheide Dich für einen Pflanzenteich mit evtl. ein paar Goldfischen oder einen Teich mit Koi und __ Störe. Es wird sicherlich einige geben die da anderer Meinung sind, aber ich halte nicht viel von der Pflanzenmenge, wenn Koi und Störe in den Teich sollen. Ich würde ihn erheblich größer bauen mit einer umlaufende Pflanzzone die mit Kies gefüllt und mit großen Brocken abgegrenzt ist, dann einen Bodenablaß und eine Pumpenkammer. Zur Filterung einen passenden Mehrkammerfilter mit Strahlung-UVC, und es sollten keinerlei Probleme mehr auftauchen. 
Wie gesagt, mein Vorschlag
mfg Dirk


----------



## anfänger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

ok aber kois möchte ich sowieso nicht halten !
bin immoment am planen für einen zwoten kleinen teich ergibt sich schon aus der lage ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht die unterste stufe und das loch für die pumpe ganz weg zu lassen ergibt ne grösere grund fläche un jede menge mehr platz für fiche im winter bin nur noch immer am zweifeln wegen de klaren wassers deshalb auch die ide mit dem 2 teich als filter beken/graben
lg james 
währe super wen mal jemand sich das bild aus meinem profil zihen könte und seine ide dazubasteln könnte das währe echt super bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Frank (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,

ich würde dir ja vllt. mal was einzeichnen, aber mit den Bildern die du bisher online gestellt hast, gestaltet sich das sehr schwierig. 
Jetzt z. B. bitte ich dich zum dritten Mal eine Übersicht des Gartens hochzuladen. :beeten
Also ein bissel musst du uns schon entgegen kommen.


----------



## anfänger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

ok dachte die bilder in meinem profil währen ausreichen da der teich eigentlich dort hinsoll wo das loch ;-) jetzt noch ist aber ich bin mall gespant was ihr so vorschlägt 
sory nochmall müsen wir aneinander vorbei gesprochen haben


----------



## anfänger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

mehr bilder sind in meinem profil kan jetzt leider keine mehr machen erst wider freitag weil ich dan erst wider zuhause sein werden aber wens benötigt wir werden die dan sovort volgen 
lg und nochmall danke 
james


----------



## anfänger (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hallo an alle der anfang ist gemacht :smoki
nun her mit den verbeserungsvorschlägen 
PS: die breter kommen wider weg war/ist zum oberflächen in __ blei legen was auf den bilder noch nicht pasiert ist 
vlg james


----------



## T.I. (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,
wie sind denn die Dimensionen? Auf dem Bild kann man das schlecht abschätzen.
So wie das aussieht habt ihr ja schönen Sandboden (könntest du später evt. als Substrat für die Pflanzen nehmen), da kannst du bestimmt noch etwas tiefer gehen.


----------



## anfänger (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

noch tiefer
nene ich bin jetzt schon 1,5 m tief ich denke das reicht !!
ja boden ist wunderbar so lemsand gemich würd ich mal sagen 
diemensionen sind ca 6m auf 5,5 m nach dem ich das lange bandmas ausgelegt habe brauch ich nun folie von10m x 9m hehe 
hab wohl auch das teich bau sindrom den so gross war er nicht geplant hehe
noch ne frage an die profis kan man mit der alten folie die grund fläsche als schutz auslegen ????
vlg james


----------



## anfänger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

so jetzt ist die gröbste technik mall verbaut und drumherum ist auch noch ein wenig pasiert hoffe wen ihr was zu bemängeln habt das ihr das dan auch macht 
lg james


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James.

Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Rohre am Teich verlegt, allerdings heißt es immer "keine 90° Bögen" verlegen....

Vielleicht kannst Du das noch in 3x 33° (oder wieviel auch immer diese Teile haben) umändern?


----------



## anfänger (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hallo annett
danke für die tips
doch ich hab keine 90" ogen ferbaut das einzige wo 90" sind ist an meinem nachfilter doch da hab ich leider keine andere möglichkeit wen jemand ne ide hat bitte schreiben 
DANKE für die aufmerksam keit annett 
LG james


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hi.

Wieviel Grad hat denn dann der Bogen oben rechts in diesem Bild?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Sieht nach 67° aus Annett, ist aber eigentlich fast so schlimm wie 90°


----------



## schrope (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,

sag mal, wie tief sind denn deine Pflanzstufen? die sehen meiner Meinung nach sehr tief aus! Wie Frank schon schrieb brauchst du nur wenig Tiefzonen weil es dafür nur sehr wenige Pflanzen gibt. Am besten sind Zonen so um die 10-20cm. Da wächst dann alles am besten.

Überlge es dir nochmal, jetzt kannst du alles noch ändern.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## anfänger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

ok ok die bogen sind 67" werden aber dan noch dursch 33" erset!!
die pflanzzonen werden noch geändert die waren nicht so tief geplant doch dursch die einebnung/aufschütung des geländes fersanken diese ein wenig ^^
lg james
danke für die tips


----------



## geha (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hi James

und vergiß dieses mal nicht die Böschungsmatte damit der Kies nicht wieder in den Teich rutscht...

Gruß Georg


----------



## anfänger (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hallo 
ne ich hab vor die seiten dieses mal mit so kiesmatten auszulegen ud teilweise mit pflanzenmatten aber danke für den tip imoment get sowieso nicht --> krankenhaus bis mitwoch noch LG aus koblenz an alle
immer schön her mit den tips


----------



## anfänger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

so dank des wetter ist es erst jetzt mal wider ein stük weiter gegangen 
folie wurde noch krob verlegt und dan wolkenbruch :-(
naja eine frage hab ich noch soll oder kann ich die flachwasser pflanzen zonen mit dem lehm/sand boden den ich beim budeln entnomen hab dort ferwensen zum befülen der flachwasser zonen oder dort auch liber von dem sö... bodensubstrad rein????
jetzt viel spass mit den bildern
PS: ich brächt noch ein paar ratschläge zum fallten der folie ich denk das wird noch der gröste akt werden
danke


----------



## expresser (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James,

ich werde bei meinem Teich die Folie am Teichboden glätten und dann soviel Wasser einfüllen (ca. 30cm hoch), dass die Folie ordentlich am Boden liegt. Dann werde ich versuchen die vielen kleinen Falten auf wenig Große zu reduzieren. Danach Wasser wieder raus?

Jetzt kannst du für mich testen ob es funktioniert oder (und) auf weitere Tips warten.

Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## anfänger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

also das mit dem kläten der grundfläche dan wasser rein hab ich auch gemacht und das mit den falten von klein auf gross hab ich auch gemacht aber so leicht ist das nich alerdings bin ich mit meinem ergebnis zimmlich zufriden  
lg james


----------



## anfänger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

alsso nach langer langer zeit ist der teich nun voll die uhr sagt 7600 und ein paar liter  !!
fotos gibts natürlich auch !!
morgen kommen weitere hofentlich kommt morgen auch mein kies für drumherum  jetzt viel spass mit den fotos


----------



## anfänger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

und nochein paar


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hi james,

na das ist doch jetzt ein teich  viel besser als der alte 

ich sehe du hast dir so kokosnussfasermatten andrehen lassen - ich würde die wieder rausnehmen. die sind in 2-3 jahren sowieso verfault und nur noch gut für die algen, die du ja nimmer haben möchtest.

wie machst du deinen rand (such mal nach *kapilarsperre*) 

*ganz wichtig* : die überstehende folie erst am schluß abschneiden, erst wenn du mit allem richtig fertig bist. 

 und keine bange wegen der schönen roten farbe - das setzt sich noch alles ab - dauert aber seine zeit


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hi james,

hier sind mal ein paar pflanzen für die verschiedenen tiefen 

schau dir erstmal in den pflanzen-shops die bilder + beschreibungen an.

und nicht gleich 10 von jeder sorte bestellen ==> manche arten breiten sich sehr stark aus. 

bestimmt werden noch andere ihre meinung dazu kundtun 


Flachwasser: -5cm bis -20cm
---------------------------------------------------- 
__ Blutweiderich / Lythrum salicaria 
Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht / Myosotis palustris 
__ Sumpfdotterblume / Caltha palustris 
Wasser-Minze / Mentha aquatica 
Wasser-__ Schwertlilie / __ Iris pseudacorus
__ Fieberklee / Menyanthes trifoliata 
__ Froschlöffel / Alisma plantago-aquatica
Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben / Typha minima 
Wasser-Fenchel / Oenanthe aquatica 
Schmalblättriges Pfeilblatt / Sagittaria graminea
Zwerg-Binse / Juncus ensifolius

Tiefwasser: -20cm bis -50cm
----------------------------------------------------
__ Schwanenblume / Butomus umbellatus 
__ Kalmus / Acorus calamus
__ Hechtkraut / Pontederia cordata
Pfeilblatt / Sagittaria sagittifolia
Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß / Ranunculus lingua 
__ Riesen-Hechtkraut / Pontederia lanceolata
Papageigenfeder / Myriophyllum brasiliense 
Tannenwedel / Hippuris vulgaris 

Schwimmblatt:
---------------------------------------------------- 
__ Krebsschere / Stratiotes aloides 
Wasser-Knöterich / Polygonum amphibium 


Unterwasser:
---------------------------------------------------- 
__ Tausendblatt / Myriophyllum 
__ Wasserpest / Elodea canadensis 
__ Hornblatt / Ceratophyllum demersum 
Wasser-Hahnenfuss / Ranunculus aquatilis


----------



## anfänger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

danke mitch mus mir sie noch alle anschauen und dan mit meiner liste fergleichen wo ich sie bestele weis ich ja dann ;-) 
was hällt ihr eigentlich von solchen mooskugeln und was bringrn die bzw bringen die überhaubt was die würden mir sehr gut gefalen


----------



## anfänger (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

es ist mal wieder ei stük weiter gegangen 
am sam. kommt der rein kies um 7 dan kommen abends auch kleich wieder bilder!
jetzt hab ich aber wider mal ei prob.
ich hate alle pumpen 4 tage aus sichtweite dan 40-50 cm prob. es gab die erten fadennalgen die sich an der folie festsetzten !!
also hab ich die pumpe zum filter und die uv lampe wider eingeschaltet
am negsten morgen 10 cm sichtweite die pumpe wirbelt ales auf (pumpe liegt nicht im lehm-sand gemich)
wie bekom ich die rote brühe weg??????????????????????????
lehm-sand gemich wieder raus und substrad rein ???????????
lg james


----------



## anfänger (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

jetzt sieht das ganze schon viel besser aus und das mim der roten brühe bekomm ich auch hin bekomm leiweise einen flies filter 
lg an alle


----------



## anfänger (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hallo an alle 
wolt euch nur mal zeigen wie der teich sich bis jetzt eingelaufen hat manche pflanzen aus meiner nachzucht sind leider eingegangen und andere sind gewagsen wie beklopt 
wasser ist auch schon viel viel besser probleme mit algen hate ich bis jetzt abselut nicht (es lebe die 16w uvc röhre )!!
für nägstes jahr plane ich ein schönen langen geschlingelten bachlauf dursch meinen hang :smoki
den fischen get es auch supi und sonst ist auch ales in buter 
wen jemand ne ide hat wie ich meine unterwasser welt ein wenig verschönern kan her da mit ich vinde das siet noch ein wenig lieb los aus!
viele liebe grüße aus der pfalz
ps: die bilder der __ molche .......... die hab ich aus meiner regen tonne wie auch immer die da hin gekommen sind


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James.

Deiner Folie und den Augen zu liebe solltest Du vielleicht doch etwas an dem blanken Folienübergang zwischen Wasser und Luft machen.... 
Selbst wenn es EPDM-Folie sein sollte - schöner wäre es, wenn man die Folie nicht mehr sieht. 
Du könntest dafür Ufermatte oder gut durchgespülten Kunstrasen nehmen... 

Wie endet denn die Folie unter dem Kies? Kannst Du davon eine Zeichnung machen?
Durch den Einbau von Ufermatten oder ähnlichem baut man bei fehlender Kapillarsperre sonst einen tollen Docht, welcher den Teich leer zieht.


----------



## anfänger (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

hallo annett 
wie meinst du das mit dem kunstrasenn ?? verblast der nicht in der sonne??
die ide würde mir schon gut gefallen da häten es auch die __ molche leichter aus dem wasser zu kommen  die folie liegt unter dem kies immernoch so wie auf den bildern vom 16 juli ich würde das schon gerne ändern doch bitte nur mit einer lösung die sich nicht wie ein docht funktioniert 
lg james


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: teich planung und umsetzung*

Hallo James.

Sorry, aber ich habe im Moment kaum noch Zeit zum Antworten... daher die Verspätung. 

Der Kunstrasen wächst irgendwann mit __ Moos und Pflanzen zu. Noch besser funktioniert das mit einer Ufermatte (z.B. von NG). 
Den Teichrand würde ich wie in einer der drei Skizzen zu sehen umbauen 

 

 

 und dann die Ufermatte darauf verlegen. Diese darf das Ende der Folie keinesfalls überschreiten. Sonst hast Du einen Docht.
In Skizze eins siehst Du eine Möglichkeit, wie es auch ohne Matte gehen würde... Deine Folie müßte eigentlich lang genug dafür sein.


----------

